# Laptimer/Needle Sweep in 2009 Q7 activated.



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes. It is possible in the longcoding of the cluster. 

3.0 TDI - Needle Sweep "Staging" works perfectly. 

Laptimer display works okay and as a bonus you get an oil temperature display as well. 

At the top of the DIS a boost gauge also appears, but does not appear to work - just a red bar is shown. 

Does anyone know how to get the boost gauge to work as well?


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

*VAG-COM codes??*

where would I find a list of codes for my '10 Q7? I'd like to do the needle sweep and a few other things...


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

Unfortunately there is no "list" as such anymore now that VAGCOM has encrypted the information.

You have to plug in to see what's there in your own car whilst you are logged in.

All the codes are detailed when you log in.


----------

